# Am I Still Stuck as a Newbie?



## Jayareff (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I admit I haven't been on for ages since joining TTOC but I still seem to be stopped from seeing certain links and the market place, gave up looking for mount for sat nav, as not allowed to visit market place - do I have to make a certain number of posts before I am allowed? - Please advise ...... John


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, As member of TTOC you should have full access, hopefully John-H will see your post,If not I will PM him.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jayareff (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy, I did think I'd been forgotten .......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Give'em a little nudge. Your name should now be in *blue* :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Should all be sorted now


----------



## stings25 (Jun 30, 2011)

ME2 MATE UNABLE TO GO ON CERTAIN PARTS AS WANTING TO BUY THINGS BUT UNABLE TO WONDERING IF SOMEONE COULD HELP PLEASE


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stings, Replyed to your other post.
Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## stings25 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for the pm hoggy just joined ttoc today


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stings, Excellent news, when you get Email with membership No. click link & follow instructions.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

PM/For sale access, doesn't always happen automatically & may need assistance from Admin, let us know if you have probs,you should be able to PM Mods.
Hoggy.


----------



## Big yaf (Oct 2, 2011)

FOR THE ATTENTION Of ANY ADMINS !!!

IVE PIAD FOR MY WEB MEMBERSHIP £15 AND I STILL CANT PM ETC AND I WAS WONDERING IF YOU CAN HELP ME WITH WHAT TO DO NEXT PLEASE THANKYOU!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wait , have a cup of tea.


----------

